# Connecting 1" Pex Pipe to 1" poly pipe



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

mcclure440 said:


> OK I give up, I have 1" main water line from well coming through foundation. I want to install 1" Pex pipe to it. From my readings The 1" poly pipe is 1.049 inside dia and 1.189 o/s dia. The 1" pex Inside is 0.862 and o/s 1.125. Any fitting or fittings that will mate both?


Welcome to the plumbing industry that's had us screwed for over a hundred years and continue the trend.

You may have to resort to having a brass barbed fitting made. Sad isn't it.


----------



## Hick (Nov 21, 2014)

that or just continue with the poly pipe.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.... As far as I know, you'll need a hose barb to threaded fittin', to a threaded to pex fittin',.....


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

Go to a good wholesaler. if they'll sell to you, they will stock a pex x barbed brass adapter. They're pretty common here
Purchase it and a couple hose clamps. Apply a little heat to the poly to soften it slightly. Then insert the adapter in the poly and tighten it down with the clamps.


----------



## tylernt (Jul 5, 2012)

I _just _did this. I used a poly-thread fitting and a thread-pex fitting. I also stuck a ball valve in between for good measure, not because it was necessary, but just because I wanted one.


----------



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

TheEplumber said:


> Go to a good wholesaler. if they'll sell to you, they will stock a pex x barbed brass adapter. They're pretty common here
> Purchase it and a couple hose clamps. Apply a little heat to the poly to soften it slightly. Then insert the adapter in the poly and tighten it down with the clamps.


Whats the best way for him to apply the heat to the poly?


----------



## tylernt (Jul 5, 2012)

jogr said:


> Whats the best way for him to apply the heat to the poly?


I know a lot of guys use a torach but unless you're experienced, that's sketchy as you can overheat the pipe leading to deformation and leaks. Dipping in a cup of hot water or application of a blow driver (or heat gun on LOW) are a bit safer.


----------

